# grandson Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I' m pretty emotional tonight, Charity called, she was trying so hard to stay strong, they heard back from their specialist little Ethan is bleeding again. They had to take him to the hospital tonight, they will spend the night and tomorrow the specialist will take Ethan into surgery where they will flush his lungs to find out just how bad the bleed is. They will also be looking at what kind of bacteria is in his lungs, the specialist said that once they can determine what's happening that they will once again increase the steroids and this time Ethan will be put on the heavy chemotherapy, the kind that makes his ill and hair loss etc. Our family really needs your prayers, we feel under attack, prayer is cherished by you. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I' m pretty emotional tonight, Charity called, she was trying so hard to stay strong, they heard back from their specialist little Ethan is bleeding again. They had to take him to the hospital tonight, they will spend the night and tomorrow the specialist will take Ethan into surgery where they will flush his lungs to find out just how bad the bleed is. They will also be looking at what kind of bacteria is in his lungs, the specialist said that once they can determine what's happening that they will once again increase the steroids and this time Ethan will be put on the heavy chemotherapy, the kind that makes his ill and hair loss etc. Our family really needs your prayers, we feel under attack, prayer is cherished by you. I'll keep you updated


Oh, no Paula. I don't understand how the specialist can pre-determine a diagnosis/prognosis, in regard to future treatments, before Ethan's lungs are flushed out tomorrow. I guess I am hoping and praying that the steroid and chemotherapy treatments are not going to be as bad as they seem to sound right now.

My heart goes out to Ethan's whole family. I will be looking for updates from you sometime tomorrow. My love and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Paula, I am praying for that sweet child and your family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry to hear this. That poor sweet boy has been through so much.
I can't even imagine the pain his parents feel watching their little boy go through all this. Sending lots of prayers his way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, holding you and your family close in my heart. I'm so sorry you are all going through this. Praying for healing for Ethan and strength for all those who love him so very much.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for little Ethan as well as your entire family that he will be soon be well again. He certainly has gone through so much in his life and does not need to suffer anymore.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This brings tears to my eyes. Little Ethan is in my prayers, as are you and your family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, 

You are all in my thoughts. Maybe once they get him in the hospital they will find that it is more controllable than they thought. Maybe he will not have to go on strong chemotherapy afterall. Stay strong.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Ethan and your family, Paula.:wub:
It is one of the hardest things to try and understand , when a child goes through something as heartwrenching as an illness with such unknown outcomes. Just remember...God knows! ...and He has a plan and he will bring Lil Ethan and all of you through this.
BIG BIG hugs!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You are all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. This is hard enough when it's an adult, but when it's an innocent little one, it is almost unbearable and incomprehensible. I'll keep Ethan and your entire family close in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry Paula. I'll be praying for Ethan and your family .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry to read this. That little boy has been through so much - but he's a trooper and a blessing to you all. Am hoping they will figure this out once they get into his lungs and hopefully they may have another course of treatment then the strong chemo. But if that will be the only thing to help him, he will make it . Sending prayers to Ethan and all of you. :grouphug:rayer:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, and then I see this. Paula, I'll be praying so hard that little Ethan gets a break and starts recovering again. You have all been through so much, but its especially heartwrenching when its our little ones. Love, hugs, & Prayers!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh...I am so sorry, Paula. Why, oh why does this sweet boy have to suffer so much~I will never understands this.
I hope sweet Ethan can feel all our prayers! 
We are rooting for you sweet boy...please get better. Xo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Paula (& Lorin), to Charity & all of your family----we are broken w/you and asking God for mercy! On a human level we are mad & disappointed unable in our finite minds to make any sense of this. . . . but holding on in faith that somehow God knows our hearts and how human we are. . . . . may He comfort you and make a way in this darkness. Our deepest love, Paula. May you rest in peace knowing that "when we do not see His hand, we can trust His heart."


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine how hard this is for all of you. I will be in prayer for little Ethan, and for your whole family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update 

Charity sent this text to me a couple hours ago

He's not bleeding again!!! Praise God!!! It's an infection and now we wait to see what type, how serious and how to treat it. We will be here at least until Sunday night and depending on treatment for infection in his lungs potentially an additional 2-3 days. Ethan has not woken up yet but should be back in the room within the hour. He will have a sore throat and be in and out of sleep the rest of the day and over night.

He's not out of the woods yet, but I know we serve a mighty God, he hears our prayers. I just can't thank you enough for being here for me, your prayers are cherished by all of my family.

I'll update when I hear more


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad. Ethan has been through so much. Now you and Lorin get some rest.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness there is positive news about Ethan tonight. I have faith that the medical team will get Ethan's infection cleared up and that he will bounce back just fine. 

Thank you for the update, Paula.

My love and prayers continue for Ethan and his whole family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that he's not bleeding again and will continue to send prayers that they get the infection cleared up soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to read this good update!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My heart breaks for your sweet little grandson...it just doesn't seem fair, why him...so young and innocent.

You all need a break from all this heartache. and I wish I could provide it.

I am glad to hear he's not bleeding again, but infections aren't fun either.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such great news to wake up to today! Continued prayers for you sweet Ethan.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news regarding little Ethan's health issues and prayers will certainly continue that he recovers quickly!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear the good news this morning. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great update! Prayers answered once again. Hopefully the antibotics will kick in and he will be feeling better soon. Prayers continue.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update


It sounds like we will be released tonight, they are growing some bacteria so they want to make sure it isn't something that needs IV antibiotic's versus oral we can give him at home before releasing us they said the lab said it would be sometime late afternoon before they will know. Ethan is doing amazing!!! We love you guys and thank you for all your prayers. God is holding little Ethan


Thank you Lord for wonderful friend's who are there for us:wub: I love you.

I'll update when I hear something


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad that there was no bleeding again Paula, more prayers for the family that he is doing even better soon. Poor little Ethan has been though a lot.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update
> 
> 
> It sounds like we will be released tonight, they are growing some bacteria so they want to make sure it isn't something that needs IV antibiotic's versus oral we can give him at home before releasing us they said the lab said it would be sometime late afternoon before they will know. Ethan is doing amazing!!! We love you guys and thank you for all your prayers. God is holding little Ethan
> ...


Paula (and, Crystal) thank you so much for the updates. This is such wonderful news!

Yes, Ethan is amazing!!! And, he will get better and better. He is in the very best of care with his medical team and with his loving family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update

We were just released, he has a bacteria in his lungs that is like 4 words long... it can be treated by oral antibiotic's, you guys, this was such a miracle from God! Even his Dr. cried after the flush. She said she believed it was a miracle!!! It is so humbling to know God loves us so much!!! My faith has been renewed, what an amazing experience to physically witness God heal our son. Every test showed a different results! Ethan's doctor was overwhelmed and amazed. I am so emotional feeling just how powerful and truly loving our precious King is!

Thank you for your love and prayers:wub:

we have a ways to go to get little Ethan well, I believe God is healing my precious grandson


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What great news. Chronic ailments always seem to have their up and down. I am so glad that he is going home. Best to you and Lorin and to Fernando, Charity, and Ethan.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That is such wonderful news and so happy to have read that little Ethan will be going home!!! Yes, God is Good.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this.. I'm so glad he's doing better.. I have a candle lit for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved for you all, Paula. Still in my thoughts and prayers. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's wonderful that Ethan is home. Bless his heart, he has gone through so much. I continue to have faith that he will get better and better ... it's just going to take some time.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'll continue to keep Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news Paula! WOW I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bless his heart, I'm SO very glad to hear some good news for Little Ethan and your family!!! Love & Hugs Paula!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, your good news gave me the chills....

Happy chills...:innocent::thumbsup:

Let's keep the good news coming..:aktion033::chili:


----------

